# The Dark Knight Trailer - first one!!!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.slashfilm.com/tag/the-dark-knight/


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Doesn't like Chocolate



Hmm, must be a peanut butter fan.


----------



## Carol (Jul 31, 2007)

[yt]1clvbS_33mk[/yt]

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Odin (Jul 31, 2007)

Cant wait!!!!! 

finally a truer darker joker.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

